# Bug bite...maybe?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It doesn't look like a hotspot to me. It is swollen a bit. Last night when I was shaving it there was a dark purple circle in the center of it, looked like a clot or something. It's not there anymore because when I was shaving it, he struggled a bit and I accidentally squeezed that area a little too hard and it popped all over my chin and cheek. It was blood at first and then it started getting more clearer and clearer. It looks a lot better now that I popped it, but you guys don't think it needs medical attention do you?



*These pics were taken after it was accidentally popped. But you can kinda see how there is a hole from the popping, and what I mean about the purple circle around it.*



































*You can see how large his paws are, and I'm not that small.*


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Are you sure it's not a lick granuloma? Have you noticed your pup licking at their paw more often than usual of late?


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Ok on second thought, it wouldn't have popped if it were that so its possible licking could have been an obvious secondary reaction to whatever bit him...maybe a spider bite? I would guess definitely a bite of some sort though?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Are you sure it's not a lick granuloma? Have you noticed your pup licking at their paw more often than usual of late?


No licking. Doesn't bother him at all.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, my plan is to keep it clean and apply some animax that I have twice a day and keep an eye on it. Unless anyone has other suggestions...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, thats what I would do. Just make sure it doesn't get infected, but since you've burst it and got the puss stuff out, it does look like its starting to clear up. Poor old Aspen, he's had a bit of a bad run lately hasn't he?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe it's a splinter or something else that got stuck in his foot?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, thats what I would do. Just make sure it doesn't get infected, but since you've burst it and got the puss stuff out, it does look like its starting to clear up. Poor old Aspen, he's had a bit of a bad run lately hasn't he?


Yes he has. First it was a mast cell tumor in July, that is now completely gone, a hot spot near his ear and one on his foot, an eyelid tumor which I'm keeping an eye on for now, and now this. It's really, really windy right now and a billion leaves are falling off. I bet all the spiders are coming down also. I just killed one yesterday in my room.

This fall season seems a little "off" to me. I feel like there's a lot of allergens and stuff in the air. I don't like it...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> Maybe it's a splinter or something else that got stuck in his foot?


It's a possibility, but he has really thick fur their so not so sure.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like a small abscess to me, maybe a small puncture wound or bug bite that got infected. Either way it looks good, not too irritated. Sounds like you're already doing what I would suggest you do :thumb:


----------

